# Looking for these glasses



## crankin (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought these glasses from World Market a while back, and now, they seem to no longer carry them. I was wondering if anyone has seen these, or similar, sold anywhere else. Thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2009)

World Market is like Pier 1 used to be years ago - they buy lots (lots as in a collection of things - not necessarily massive quantities) of stuff and there is no guarantee you will ever find the same thing again.

I bought some similar glasses from a local liquor store to use for shrimp cocktails a few years ago - $1 each.

Since it appears you snapped a pic at a bar - ask the bar where they got them - will narrow down your search. Otherwise - check to see who sells bar glaseware in your area - and see if they can help you.


----------



## crankin (Feb 23, 2009)

That picture is actually one of my own glasses. I bought three of them and now want more because they are such great glasses. 

What sort of search term would I use if looking for glasses like that? They hold about 4 oz., so they aren't really shot glasses, but they aren't normal drinking glasses, either.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2009)

Look at sites like Sur la Table, Napa Style, Williams Sonoma.  I've seen them numerous times with weighted bottoms like that...maybe not that identical shape but the same concept.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know where you live crankin - but you might want to check your local phone book for both restaurant and bar supplies suppliers. They may not carry them - but they might be able to point you to a source.


----------

